# Einrichten eines Netzwerkdruckers unter LINUX 9



## monschterle (9. Februar 2004)

Ich habe einen Router mit einer Centronix Schnittstelle. An diesem Port ist ein Drucker (HP Deskjet 940C) direkt angeschaltet. Der Versuch den Drucker über YaST2 einzurichten funktioniert nicht. An dem Router sind 3 Windows-PC's (Windows XP-Prof und XP-Home) angeschaltet, die ihre Dokumente einwandfrei zum Drucker senden können und dort auch verarbeitet werden. Über Linux 9-Prof kann ich zwar den Drucker einrichten (es gibt keine Fehlermeldung) jedoch die Testseite wird nicht gedruckt und landet in einer Warteschlange. Der Printer bewegt sich absolut nicht. 
Prozedur unter Yast2:
Direkt auf Netzwerkdrucker
Direktes Drucken über TCP Port
Rechnername = 192.168.2.1
TCP Port Nummer 9100
Name für den Druck Lokales Filtern ist aktiviert
Drucker HP Deskjet 940C
Testdruck nur Text
Testseite an den Drucker: 'LPR-Pprinter/tmp/YaST2-02274-iZiJmU/testpg.ascii'
Danach passiert nichts mehr 
Wer kann mir bei diesem Problem helfen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Februar 2004)

Da hat irgendwer eine Dose aufgemacht ....

Es gibt kein LINUX 9!
Es gibt nur SUSE (Linux) 9. Die "Neun" bezeichnet die Distributions-Version (sprich: Firma Suse hat mind. 9 Versionssprünge gemacht (Zwischenversionen nicht mitgerechnet).

Linux selbst dagegen ist erst Version 2.6.2 (stable).

Es gibt Debian Linux 3 (Woody) / Debian Linux 4 (Testing / "Sarge").
Redhat 9, Fedora 1 oder Suse 9.

Die Zahl beinhaltet nur die Versionsnummer der Leute, die ein "Linux Komplettpaket" selbst zusammenstellen.

Soviel dazu. Tut mir leid, aber man liest das ständig - irgendwann wird schwer das zu ignorieren ohne etwas zu sagen  

Zum Problem:

Drucksystem = CUPS?

Über den Browser bei Adresse http://127.0.0.1:631 (als ROOT) kann man CUPS administrieren und ein bissl mehr einstellen. Kommt eine "cannot connect to server"-Meldung über die Kommandozeile


```
cupsd
```

eingeben und mit ENTER bestätigen um den Druckserver neu zu starten.


Zudem sollte der "rcups status" auf ON und nicht auf OFF sein.

oder verwendest Du "printcap" ?
Was steht in diesem Fall in "/etc/printcap"?


----------



## monschterle (9. Februar 2004)

*Re: Einrichten eines Netzwerkdruckers unter LINUX-SUSE 9*



> _Original geschrieben von monschterle _
> *Ich habe einen Router mit einer Centronix Schnittstelle. An diesem Port ist ein Drucker (HP Deskjet 940C) direkt angeschaltet. Der Versuch den Drucker über YaST2 einzurichten funktioniert nicht. An dem Router sind 3 Windows-PC's (Windows XP-Prof und XP-Home) angeschaltet, die ihre Dokumente einwandfrei zum Drucker senden können und dort auch verarbeitet werden. Über Linux 9-Prof kann ich zwar den Drucker einrichten (es gibt keine Fehlermeldung) jedoch die Testseite wird nicht gedruckt und landet in einer Warteschlange. Der Printer bewegt sich absolut nicht.
> Prozedur unter Yast2:
> Direkt auf Netzwerkdrucker
> ...


----------



## monschterle (10. Februar 2004)

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank für die Info.
Beim LINUX ist mir ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen, es muss natürlich SuSe 9 Prof heissen. Die Einstellungen werde ich Morgen nachschauen und berichten.


----------

